# WRUW October 2020/ЧВСН октября 2020г.



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Starting October with a Sturmanskie Open Space


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

I knew it was October really.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Vostok: 60 Year Commemorative of the formation of the Soviet Union 1922-1982:


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Mighty K39.









Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch 37471763


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Another orange Neptune 
Cheers









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Controversal opinions - I like this ordinary 3133 more than my Sturmanskie 31659 - Sturmanskies, the grey ones, are a bit childish to me 










But I would sooner give up this watch if I had to rather than my 31659 of course


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## RITinker (Apr 19, 2019)

Dark Green Dial Neptune. Just delivered today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

New month, new strap. Hirsch carbon. Cost more than half of what i paid for the watch .









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Green Vostok today


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

NOTSHARP said:


> Steve.


Is that the black bezel insert from OSC or the metal gray one (or gun gray or whatever they call it, I forget)?


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today....










Billy super duper


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Today is Friday, scuba diving training at the swimming pool tonight, NATO required (RIP my orange 150 SE).


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

More dogs


----------



## Weissen (Oct 31, 2019)

Friday evening, long weekend, A Fistful of Dollars on Netflix, a glass of Australian Pinot, and the mighty Amphibia on the wrist.
Life is okay.


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

What tv style watch is a little bigger than this baker?


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Stolichnie:


----------



## YanKristian (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

I don't even wear this watch really, I just put it on my wrist, look at it for 10 minutes, then put it away again safely 










Gotta love the 3133 - it's been keeping perfect time since I have it.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Ligavesh said:


> I don't even wear this watch really, I just put it on my wrist, look at it for 10 minutes, then put it away again safely


That's a bit of a shame.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Kotsov said:


> That's a bit of a shame.


I'm wearing the one with the faked dial I've got, this one is too precious. I don't know why, but I treat all my 3133s and the one 31659 quite special compared to all my other watches, as if they were an endangered species


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

First time wearing this watch.

















Picked this up today after having the local art store frame these stamps and the first day cover.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Vostok Komandirskie Tank on orange barton strap for October and Fall colors.
Joe


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Ligavesh said:


> Is that the black bezel insert from OSC or the metal gray one (or gun gray or whatever they call it, I forget)?


Yes, it's the grey one.

Steve.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

I resized the bracelet and to my utter surprise, its really comfy. No hair pulling or rattling when on wrist. Am i alone in this?









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

K-43


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Even worse than usually on the golf course today, so I only took a picture when everything was packed back in the car and I was ready to get a drink.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

CndRkMt said:


> Green Vostok today


That emerald green dial is 🔥Very nice looking piece.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Vostok Amphibia marks the spot 😜


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Kirovskie:


----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Raketa Perpetual Calendar 2628.H
(too lazy to set the date and day)


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

This Vostok that looks like it's been dug out of the ground:










Btw, what is this case model? Not familiar with the older ones that well.


----------



## tonyc01 (Nov 4, 2015)

Another now added to my collection.....

Remarkable value these for an automatic....
















Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Avidfan (Jun 28, 2016)

Ligavesh said:


> This Vostok that looks like it's been dug out of the ground:
> Btw, what is this case model? Not familiar with the older ones that well.


It's a type 64, a couple of watches with this case type can be found in the 1993 Vostok catalogue...


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Avidfan said:


> It's a type 64, a couple of watches with this case type can be found in the 1993 Vostok catalogue...


Do those come with a screw down crown or not? Cause mine doesn't have a screw down.


----------



## Avidfan (Jun 28, 2016)

Ligavesh said:


> Do those come with a screw down crown or not? Cause mine doesn't have a screw down.


It's a Komandirskie case so yes screw down crown, maybe someone pulled the crown tube on yours to fit the wrong crown?


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Amfibia


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

elsoldemayo said:


> Amfibia
> 
> View attachment 15481944


Same here


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Sullivanjt (Jan 29, 2019)

A Soviet Air Force watch on a Soviet military map of my hometown!


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Today went to my favorite technical museum. On purpose with a Strela 

Here on the background is the Buran spacecraft:









And this is a space suit of Leonov apparently (the focus is on the name shield, who cares about the watch):









And the EVA suit from Voskhod:


----------



## Utva_56 (Apr 17, 2018)

My 420548, with the original bracelet. @ck13, very nice on the hand, as I did sandblast treatment of the bracelet and case.


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## Dimy (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## KeenMustard (Sep 28, 2020)

With it being the 04th of October today I couldn’t resist putting this watch on (my new Sturmanskie Sputnik watch)!


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

The weather now disposes to active rest)


----------



## DandD (Oct 19, 2017)

Patina Vostok


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)

KeenMustard said:


> With it being the 04th of October today I couldn't resist putting this watch on (my new Sturmanskie Sputnik watch)!


Same reason I'm wearing my Russian Code. Raketa claim the seconds hand represents the moon, but I like to think it's actually a Sputnik watch and they're just avoiding the copyright fight with Sturmanskie!


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

I figured I should wear this Komandirskie at least once before I mod it


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Look at that step dial, how can you not love that...

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

There's something spectral about the Moskva. I'm getting ready for Halloween.


----------



## KeenMustard (Sep 28, 2020)

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> Same reason I'm wearing my Russian Code. Raketa claim the seconds hand represents the moon, but I like to think it's actually a Sputnik watch and they're just avoiding the copyright fight with Sturmanskie!


Yes, you're probably right- awesome looking watch!


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Again my Glasshüte Spezimatic with faked dial and hands for the nightshift:










You know, I really think this wasn't so much a 'faking' job, but rather someone's attempt to 'mod' the watch - it's way too well done, without an attempt to actually copy an existing dial/model, but rather to make the existing one, well, black!


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

rokman said:


> Look at that step dial, how can you not love that...
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


I really should sell a few of my 'lesser' 3133's, I have too many of those, and get me one of these...


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

elsoldemayo said:


> Amfibia
> 
> View attachment 15481944


Have you lost your lume pip?


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Dimy said:


> View attachment 15482664


This is one of my 'too precious to wear' watches, it sits in it's box mostly...

Others on that list: my _*original, non fake, *_Okean; my new white Buran, my orange Neptune, my 31659 Sturmanskie and some old Swiss watches of which I'm not sure if they are actually precious/worth something or not, a no-name (home-made?) French compressor watch... Interestingly, my actual most expensive watch, my Raketa Amphibia is not among them and is in regular wearing rotation.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

NOTSHARP said:


> Steve.


Nice as always (an understatement btw). Where's the bezel insert from, if you don't mind?


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Faded Komandirskie


----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Swan (one of many brands that utilized Soviet movements):


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Ligavesh said:


> Nice as always (an understatement btw). Where's the bezel insert from, if you don't mind?


Thank you for your kind words.

IIRC, the bezel was from Dagaz. DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

Steve.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

thewatchadude said:


> Even worse than usually on the golf course today, so I only took a picture when everything was packed back in the car and I was ready to get a drink.


Very, very nice....

Great minds think alike btw... today I'm wearing this one...


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

This one is already 7 mn late after only half a day


----------



## Wazowie (Dec 13, 2019)

Slava buran for a cold evening in the cinema.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

One of the nicest Vostoks I found used (and cheap):









Better lighting:


----------



## Avidfan (Jun 28, 2016)

Ligavesh said:


> One of the nicest Vostoks I found used (and cheap):


You know of course that it's got the quite rare "bottle cap" case? Introducing the Elusive Vostok Komandirskie "Bottle...


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Avidfan said:


> You know of course that is got the quite rare "bottle cap" case? Introducing the Elusive Vostok Komandirskie "Bottle...


Actually didn't know, thanks for the info


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Strela









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Subonno (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

Vostok (Europe) Lunokhod first generation.


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

My 1MWF Pobeda finally arrived after a 4 month wait!
It's the quintessential Soviet watch.
It's hard to capture the blued hands and sparkly dial in a photo.

I've noticed that the case has a noticeable yellowish tint, which leads me to believe that it may be nickel plated rather than chrome? It's not rusted or pitted, which to me, is absolutely amazing, given its age...


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...

















Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

DJW GB said:


> Today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice reissue 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Never noticed till now there was such a significant gap between the dial and the case, gonna open the watch tonight, see if anything can be done. Any tips/experience with such stuff?


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Me and my tablet working from home... well at least I'm home...


----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)

In honor of all the chatter about Amphibias of late...


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

White tonight


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Retro 2415-550931


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Valentina for Tuesday.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm not sure which one tomorrow?


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

I bought this Sportivnie as a parts donor for another one.
But now I've taken a shine to it and just can't bring myself to part it out!
In the picture, with its magnification, it looks fairly brutalized, but to the naked eye it looks fine. (my farsighted aging eyes don't hurt, either).
It's an original watch with high milage, but it still has more life left in it. It's quite similar to a 17J Sturmanskie like Yuri Gagarin wore on Vostok 1 (same type case and movement).
Alas, I'll just have to try to find another one in utterly disgusting condition or my parts needs.

Update:









I just bought this comically awful Sportivnie from ebay. I promise I won't be tempted to wear this one!


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

One of my Cheburashkas for today:


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Komandirskie 3133 today


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

thewatchadude said:


> I'm not sure which one tomorrow?


every day starts with a tough choice doesn't it ..


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

After my expert movement repair service I completed my beautiful Ratnik in back in action. I'm not going to get my hopes up too much in case it stops again... but for now it's going back into the rotation !!


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Vostok:


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Palm being cleaned


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today....

















Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

Ginger loves my new Vostok Amphibia 090059

My first scuba dude and my first 090 case
I like it too


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Tropicalized dial and anchor strap today.


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Good morning Komrades, by this way, I would like to say "thank you again" to Mr. Denissov. He has sent me some spare-screws and finally the Motostyle is again completed. Enjoy your Thursday! Best regards Dondo.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Pamphibia today:


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Today Vostok


----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa:


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Good evening.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Sekonda (Poljot 2616.1N):


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

mightymiloquinn said:


> View attachment 15489797


That strap suits the watch perfectly.
Where can I get one?


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Pic from the bathroom lol, I'll try to take a pic in better lightng later.


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

A little Kirovskie class to end the week.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

A watch I wanted for a long time, but never found it in good condition, or price for that matter. Its so hard when you receive 2 or more watches in the same time, I never know what to wear first )))


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> A watch I wanted for a long time, but never found it in good condition, or price for that matter. Its so hard when you receive 2 or more watches in the same time, I never know what to wear first )))
> 
> View attachment 15491187


I would also love to have one of these.
Enjoy it
If I wanted to find one how do I go about searching for it on ebay?

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today....Ostwok...










Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)

Alfajuj said:


> That strap suits the watch perfectly.
> Where can I get one?


I'm afraid I couldn't tell you. It came on a different watch.


----------



## JuNi (May 19, 2018)

New to me and very happy with this Beauty...celebrating the end of my Corona isolation today


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

elsoldemayo said:


> A little Kirovskie class to end the week.
> 
> View attachment 15491183


A fantastic watch!


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

rokman said:


> I would also love to have one of these.
> Enjoy it
> If I wanted to find one how do I go about searching for it on ebay?
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


There's no easy way. You're best bet would probably be to seach "Wostok 2209" and just wade through the hundreds of hits you get.


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> A watch I wanted for a long time, but never found it in good condition, or price for that matter. Its so hard when you receive 2 or more watches in the same time, I never know what to wear first )))
> 
> View attachment 15491187


Great watch!
There's another version of this watch but with a date function (cal. 2214). I think the non-date version like yours is the best. 
I've been looking for one just like this one for a while, but they usually have very poorly done lume on the numbers that looks like it was squeezed out of a toothpaste tube. This one looks really sharp! Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## philippeF (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

For Alfajuj and Rokman....
1968 catalogue .

















Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Wolfofthesea (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

The past few days I've been wearing this one while attcking the garden with sharp implements:










...and this one when I am not:


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Enjoy your weekend, today with the Red October! Dondo


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

The 3133 Poljot for the 24h shift:


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

710 gold mod..






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Have a great weekend.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Have a good weekend y'all ✌


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...

















Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Stainless steel Poljot. It's not obvious in this picture, but the strap is a dark brown soft leather that really adds on the chic side of the watch.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Watch & Clock Maker:


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Good afternoon.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Soviet Zaria


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Elektronika LED


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Couldn't be another than this one. Thanks to our comrade Odessa who has helped me a lot to have this little bad boy ticking again. You're great comrade.


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

I think I last posted this one in August; but having spent each day this week wearing a different Vostok it had to be this one for Sunday.


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Today


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie 650541


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Changed the bezel, I prefer the little bit smaller bezel so I can see the edge of the case !


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Good morning Komrades, today a sporty watch for the office, enjoy your working week! Best regards Dondo


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Komandirskie today


----------



## taimurkhan (May 16, 2016)

Escapement Time B-Uhr and Vostok Compressor


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Ye ol' skeletal hands for another 24h shift - it's surprisingly accurate for a watch that looks like that (here's to the Vostok haters in the general forum - especially that one guy with a lion symbol or something as his avatar), so I'll probably leave it as it is and won't relume it (even if I knew how to do it).


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Polkot international









Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Slava quartz Perestroika


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Kirovskie:


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## mech3133 (May 22, 2015)

capannelle said:


> Slava quartz Perestroika
> 
> View attachment 15495622


Still ten available if anybody else interested? Mine' is on the way









Items for sale by manukaadam | eBay


Shop eBay for great deals from manukaadam!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 15496083


When was this edition released? I presume a special edition?


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

mech3133 said:


> Still ten available if anybody else interested? Mine' is on the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is the case size of that ??


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Ligavesh said:


> When was this edition released? I presume a special edition?


They had a range of the Megapolis / Metropolitan. Don't seem to be around much nowadays









Vostok Megapolis???


Good afternoon everyone. I was searching through the internet when my eye cought a vostok series called megapolis. Is it new? Trustable? Specifically I liked these ones: This one has a 2435 auto movement This one too has the same movement. Any advice would be great! Thanks guys!




www.watchuseek.com





vostok megapolis - Google Search

nice bit of kit.

Very smooth hand wind on mine , and some lume


----------



## mech3133 (May 22, 2015)

No idea, I'm not at all technical when it comes to Russian watches I just find them totally beautiful and periodic to look at.................... I just saw that post above by Capanelle and thought that's a stunner, then checked out ebay to see if there are any for sale. Some Polish geezer has 10 still available NOS (apparently), so worth a gamble at around twenty quid


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Kazan Elektropribor 75th anniversary juniorskie - so, 1992. As I lack a certain Italian Slava, it is helpful to have when the answer to the color of the day is "pink."


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Still on the 24 shift, still wearing the skeletal Vostok, but I also brought a Slava I got not so long ago, mainly to test it how well it keeps time (hadn't done it till now), and to have something to look at over the night. So far so good.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

arktika1148 said:


> They had a range of the Megapolis / Metropolitan. Don't seem to be around much nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heard about the Megapolis line, never seen yours though, it looks the best of them all, very nice piece. If Vostok had a bit more marketing sense they would still offer it.


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Buran


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)

710555 SE


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today... Not sure it's all correct but for £2.75 not really bothered.










Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

DJW GB said:


> Today... Not sure it's all correct but for £2.75 not really bothered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For £2.75 that looks fantastic!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Raketa Marine 24h* for this morning


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

stevarad said:


> Polkot international
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just as awful as we like Russian watches!


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Alfajuj said:


> Great watch!
> There's another version of this watch but with a date function (cal. 2214). I think the non-date version like yours is the best.
> I've been looking for one just like this one for a while, but they usually have very poorly done lume on the numbers that looks like it was squeezed out of a toothpaste tube. This one looks really sharp! Enjoy it in good health.


Thank you so much and sorry for the late reply. The lume on the numbers was also my problem. I never understood why some look crisp and others like they were cooked or something )

I'm sure you will find one eventually, just keep searching 

Best regards, 
Andrei


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

rokman said:


> I would also love to have one of these.
> Enjoy it
> If I wanted to find one how do I go about searching for it on ebay?
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately the only way is Vostok 2209, and just browse through thousands of watches. But it will eventually appear in the search box 

P.s Changed the strap to a leather one


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Ligavesh said:


> Heard about the Megapolis line, never seen yours though, it looks the best of them all, very nice piece. If Vostok had a bit more marketing sense they would still offer it.


Agree. Pity Vostok haven't got many on offer at the mo. , except divers and mil. (sort of)
























pretty sure this was bought direct off their own site , a few years ago, then payed through meranom.
A stunner for sure. Very pleased I was able to get such a classic.
Cheers mate


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Zlatoust Agat 192-ChS


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Pobeda


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

arktika1148 said:


> Agree. Pity Vostok haven't got many on offer at the mo. , except divers and mil. (sort of)
> 
> View attachment 15497642
> View attachment 15497643
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, is that bronze or it just looks like bronze? Cause they could make that watch now out of bronze, charge 300 euros or something like that for it (maybe even more) and it would sell out in a day.

In the meantime - HELP! Normally I wear a different watch every day or every two days, or more in one day...I won't bother you with more pictures, but I can't get rid of that beat up Amphibia these last few days!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Ligavesh said:


> If you don't mind me asking, is that bronze or it just looks like bronze? Cause they could make that watch now out of bronze, charge 300 euros or something like that for it (maybe even more) and it would sell out in a day.
> 
> In the meantime - HELP! Normally I wear a different watch every day or every two days, or more in one day...I won't bother you with more pictures, but I can't get rid of that beat up Amphibia these last few days!


Sorry mate, just st.st. rose gold PVD , well done though
as bright as left the factory , unlike the rose gold plated


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Sturmanskie Open Space Titanium. Love the bubble crystal and Aleksei's space walk depiction on the caseback.

























It seems the watch design was inspired by this rare item:


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

arktika1148 said:


> Sorry mate, just st.st. rose gold PVD , well done though
> as bright as left the factory , unlike the rose gold plated
> 
> View attachment 15497944


Still very nice, but my idea about that watch in bronze - which has gotten really popular, what, the last couple of years? - it still stands, I hope @meranom or someone else official is following this thread


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

My Vostok 2214 arrived today!
It's the civilian version of a Komandirskie, so it's branded Vostok, without the star or "Чистополь" (Chistopol) markings, it doesn't have the hacking function or the "заказ мо ссср" (Order of the USSR Ministry of Defense) labeling, rather, it says "сделано в ссср" (Made in USSR). The date indicator wheel is also a different font from what would appear on a Komandirskie of this era. I think it's from the late 60's. All it really needs is a new crown. Does anyone know where to get a correct crown for this watch?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

vintorez said:


> View attachment 15498643


I just love this !!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

This just arrived in the mail, courtesy of @watchyourself

The 2nd Russian watch in my collection:


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

I am sorry...

Going Swiss today, with one of my favorites..Save the turtles!






































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

K-43


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Finally "got rid of" the old Amphibia:


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Swapped the stock bracelet that came with it over to this mesh bracelet. I think I like the looks of this mesh better


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Quittin' time! Oh yeah, right....


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2605 from 70s


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## DandD (Oct 19, 2017)

Raketa "Reky"


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Been busy. Dogs haven't


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

After acquiring a band, my square Luch of a few weeks back.

Pardon the mess, I'm moving.


----------



## Eagle1899 (Oct 17, 2013)

His and Hers!!! I'm the hairy one...


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Poljot Sportivnie for the foreign (UK) market


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Antarctica today...


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Dear Komrades, it is already Thursday, so keep on working! All the best in those difficult times! Best regards from Germany, Dondo!


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2409a from 70s


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Chascomm said:


> Poljot Sportivnie for the foreign (UK) market


Do you mean it has the hacking function ?


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today....

















Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

DJW GB said:


> Today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really nice!


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Henri Gireaux badged Poljot alarm:


----------



## Eagle1899 (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Another day in the office.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

max888 said:


> View attachment 15500469


Nice...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## pmwas (Aug 20, 2010)

My lovely Chostopolsky...










I no longer remember - it's 1949 or maybe 1948...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Slavstock ...


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Maroon Poljot.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch 77471760


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Just wanted to show the 2214 with its new strap, which I think suits it better than the NATO, since it's a civilian version.


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## taimurkhan (May 16, 2016)

☀🍂


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today....










Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

My automatic Amphibia in 020 case. It used to have a clicking bezel but I broke it on a diving boat :/


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)

hi all
710555 se


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

I should bring a 24h watch for these 24h shifts...



















Btw, is it possible somehow to get rid of those dark stains on the case?


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Raketa


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Bit late


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Beautiful 30 usd watch, but feels like million one...






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

A very sober & simple Kirovskie










I suspect the crown is not original but I still really like that watch .
have a nice WE tovarichi !


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Velma (Poljot export):


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

RedFroggy said:


> A very sober & simple Kirovskie
> 
> View attachment 15504134
> 
> ...


Lovely dial !


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Compressor on Komandirskie bracelet... and mushroom


----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)

Third day in a row with this new friend. Running about +20spd, which I think is great for this nearly 70 year old fellow.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

I love this watch, there is nothing to add


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

NVCH on the train today


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

This morning:


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Slava "Perestroika"


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot alarm. 2612 movement.






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie 650546


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Bajkal on green


----------



## RITinker (Apr 19, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Danilao said:


> Bajkal on green
> 
> View attachment 15505808


I love the Baikal bezel but I don't understand the numbering and I've not found anything on the 'net to explain it. Can anyone here explain it?


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I love the Baikal bezel but I don't understand the numbering and I've not found anything on the 'net to explain it. Can anyone here explain it?


I have recovered the explanation of the Spanish cousins. The bezel refers to the maximum dive times (I guess they are calculated on decompression times) at different depths


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Miguel Fazendas (Feb 4, 2019)

haha said:


> View attachment 15505895
> 
> 
> View attachment 15505897


This is special!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Danilao said:


> I have recovered the explanation of the Spanish cousins. The bezel refers to the maximum dive times (I guess they are calculated on decompression times) at different depths
> 
> View attachment 15505887


That's great; thank you!


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## reporterreporter (Nov 19, 2019)

Wooden Raketa









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Buran "Siberia" with Poljot 3105 caliber.


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

I love this watch.









Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Raketa Atom to start the working week.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ido23131 (Sep 25, 2020)

Finally completed!


----------



## mightymiloquinn (May 29, 2020)

Back to the old stand-by.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Goddamit I spent 400 euros on one and 40 (with shipping) on the other, guess which one I like to wear more


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Shades of blue in a grey day.

Sorry for the bad quality of the picture, the lightning at my home workplace isn't that great.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

K03






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2409 pocket from 80s
Ref 041017


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

This one for today. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

I wanted to see what a tropic strap would look like on a casual watch. 
I chose this Sekonda because it actually reminds of a skindiver without the bezel.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

A blueish theme today (I'm wearing blue/white striped polo shirt) so started the day with this...










...but DHL dropped this off at lunchtime (and a couple of friends which will make their debuts later this week)...


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

With my usual disdain for correct dates.


----------



## Johnreb23 (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Good evening.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## YanKristian (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

On this dude the dial looks like it's a part of the case, and the glass comes in a frame over it. Is it the case?



Johnreb23 said:


> View attachment 15509571


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Raketa Marine 24h* for this morning


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Northwest Shipping Company Raketa today


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...

















Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Volna:


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## reporterreporter (Nov 19, 2019)

automatic Raketa









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnreb23 (Oct 16, 2020)

sci said:


> On this dude the dial looks like it's a part of the case, and the glass comes in a frame over it. Is it the case?


I dont believe so. It looks like the dial is attached to the movement and drops into the case, as "normal."


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Molnija today


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

fargelios said:


> Molnija today
> 
> View attachment 15511345
> View attachment 15511346
> ...


That is one beautiful watch!


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Taking part in the research tests, so thought that this was appropriate


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Poljot Strela Chronographe*
*


  




*


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## YanKristian (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

One of this weeks new arrivals...


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok Amphibia


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Eggsy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a lovely looking watch and indeed it is on my short list for purchase; but (and apologies as I'm sure this has been remarked upon before) with a name like Eggsy shouldn't you be wearing a Bremont?


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

Kirovskie with a 1960 inscription on the back.



















(The second is an older photo with a different strap.)


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> That is a lovely looking watch and indeed it is on my short list for purchase; but (and apologies as I'm sure this has been remarked upon before) with a name like Eggsy shouldn't you be wearing a Bremont?


You're right it's a really cool watch,definitely one of my favourites. 
Bremont are very nice watches,maybe one day I'll treat myself to one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today....


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Ligavesh said:


> I should bring a 24h watch for these 24h shifts...
> 
> View attachment 15502670
> 
> ...


I just saw this thread, and I thought it might help. How do I prevent discoloring in gold plating? Good luck!


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Taking part in the research tests, so thought that this was appropriate
> View attachment 15512019


Nice watch, and thank you. You are most certainly doing your part! 🙂


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

AaParker said:


> Nice watch, and thank you. You are most certainly doing your part! 🙂


I'll be pleased when we get a vaccine (which I've also volunteered for being tested on, but probably live too far away from the developing centres for them to take me up on that) - perhaps then the theatres will be able to re-open and I'll be able to get back to work.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 13, 2018)

Steve,


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Yesterday--for some reason my post didn't show up here.


----------



## taimurkhan (May 16, 2016)

⛵ 🐶


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Not sure whether that seconds hand is franken or not, could be. Also - the name written in Russian, but the days in English? But I like the watch anyway.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Raketa to finish the week


----------



## taimurkhan (May 16, 2016)

Could not choose between red & white.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

thewatchadude said:


> Yesterday--for some reason my post didn't show up here.


And my third new arrival this week makes an appearance (and says 'Bom Dia') [I've seen a few posts of people complaining about 'my watch says Hi' posts; so decided mine will have to learn Portuguese]


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...


----------



## tonyc01 (Nov 4, 2015)

Todays, with a new Geckota Strap!






























Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

On my way back from the office. First time for the past seven months I went there!


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Good evening









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

This little guy


----------



## Utva_56 (Apr 17, 2018)

420548, this one is my favorite in the last few weeks.


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Good morning!


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok from early 90s


----------



## Miguel Fazendas (Feb 4, 2019)

Beautiful 2209 in a rose-gold case


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Utva_56 said:


> 420548, this one is my favorite in the last few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 15514796


Looks fantastic.

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Miguel Fazendas said:


> Beautiful 2209 in a rose-gold case


Lovely! I know by now I simply wouldn't wear a dress watch like that, but love seeing beauties like that on here.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Been wearing this for over a month now, can't seem to take it off!


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Russia:


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Wimads said:


> Been wearing this for over a month now, can't seem to take it off!
> 
> View attachment 15515445


That simply works.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia 710432


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## YanKristian (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> And my third new arrival this week makes an appearance (and says 'Bom Dia') [I've seen a few posts of people complaining about 'my watch says Hi' posts; so decided mine will have to learn Portuguese]
> View attachment 15513555


My first ever Vostok ❤

today:


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

YanKristian said:


> View attachment 15516743


Still kicking my head how I just missed out on this for 250 euros on ebay... I thought about buying it or not, thought **** it, I'm buying it - click 'buy' - 'sorry the item you were looking for is not available any more'


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Slava Diver today


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Biking


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie 650547


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today....


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Automatic Raketa made in USSR


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Vostok Komandirskie. Will be wearing this one on Monday the 26th.
Joe


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Have a great week.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Beautiful Moscow classic watch, with molnija 3603 movement.































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Well, unfortunately it was noticed that the Vostok from yesterday needs a service cause it likes to stop every now and then, so in it's place comes this shiny boy (that I thought about selling, but I'm having second thoughts now).


----------



## RAJJP (Jul 22, 2020)

Added this one to my collection yesterday.










Did a little paint touch up on the bezel, seem to have overlooked one little dot. Darn it.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)

amphibia 710


----------



## reporterreporter (Nov 19, 2019)

Slava assymetric









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

I am not finding my attempt to learn Russian fast or fun


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

marctibu said:


> Have a great week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jamon Jamon 🧡💛💚


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

haha said:


> Jamon Jamon




Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The_Old_Man (Oct 25, 2020)

Мой первый русский 





  








Komandirskie.jpg




__
The_Old_Man


__
Oct 26, 2020


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

The_Old_Man said:


> Мой первый русский
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, tovarich!


----------



## taimurkhan (May 16, 2016)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

ale9191 said:


> View attachment 15519930


Interesting mod/franken.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Keeping it simple and professional today


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Luch:


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

stevarad said:


> Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


Nice one comrade. I remember when this watches appear a few years ago, but it seems that don't had much succes, and i don't know why.

Do you know if still in production?


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today....


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

Retro...


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Haven't stopped wearing this since it arrived last week.









Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

The dilemna of finding new backgrounds for wrist shots when working from home indefinitely


----------



## YanKristian (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## PDAdict (May 21, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Luch UNOVIS MustArt


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

One of those late, 'factory franken', Vympels:


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

For some unknown reason I am convinced the dominant color of this one is grey... even though I don't see any grey on the dial?? So I put it on a grey CNS tropic and it works well to me.


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

thewatchadude said:


> For some unknown reason I am convinced the dominant color of this one is grey... even though I don't see any grey on the dial?? So I put it on a grey CNS tropic and it works well to me.


Agree, it looks good.
I was actually thinking of buying a grey tropic, but wasn't too sure about what it would look like on an Amphibia. Thanks for testing it -successfully- for me 😁


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

haha said:


> Agree, it looks good.
> I was actually thinking of buying a grey tropic, but wasn't too sure about what it would look like on an Amphibia. Thanks for testing it -successfully- for me 😁


You're welcome. My second name is guinea pig.
This one:







,

not this one:


----------



## Avidfan (Jun 28, 2016)

Ligavesh said:


> One of those late, 'factory franken', Vympels:


I wouldn't call your watch a "factory franken' at all, as you know it was made by VPZ (Vitebsk Instrument Making Plant) in the late 1990's who used lots of different Russian / Belarus movements and even Chinese Tongji, yours looks NOS


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

thewatchadude said:


> You're welcome. My second name is guinea pig.
> This one:
> View attachment 15522053
> ,
> ...


Well, Mr G. Pig, would you please be kind enough to also show us what it looks like on other cases/dials ?


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today....


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

basilika 3133


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Avidfan said:


> I wouldn't call your watch a "factory franken' at all, as you know it was made by VPZ (Vitebsk Instrument Making Plant) in the late 1990's who used lots of different Russian / Belarus movements and even Chinese Tongji, yours looks NOS


We had that discussion with @Odessa200 when I was asking about this watch, he said he didn't like newer Vympels exactly because they were made from many different parts, with little planning, so I called them 'factory frankens' 

Btw, thanks. It does have a few marks on the back, but otherwise it's virtually spotless. Oh, and it has that 'so hard to wind that it hurts' problem that one member brought up - I don't have the will to bother with that atm, and when you man up and wind it up it works good so I'll leave that issue be for now.


----------



## Avidfan (Jun 28, 2016)

Ligavesh said:


> We had that discussion with @Odessa200 when I was asking about this watch, he said he didn't like newer Vympels exactly because they were made from many different parts, with little planning, so I called them 'factory frankens'


Well you know our friend @Odessa200 is probably more interested in the real Soviet Vympels, but I think these are still interesting in their own way


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

One of my (many) Cheburashkas, this time a Zim.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

A Vostok Amphibia sniper with a nice dial and a big mark on the glass...


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

More and more watches peeking out from under sleeves this time of year


----------



## RAJJP (Jul 22, 2020)

This needed some wrist time again.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Compressor


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Obviously the watch looks lovely.

But the coffee and biscuits. Yum. What is in the yellow packet?


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

My forum project watches tend to get a lot of wrist time. Today it is the Vostok 5/6 Mission, seen here with some if its fellow projects from a couple of other forums:










Generally I'm loathe to alter a project watch beyond changing the strap, but I have been looking at Meranom's bezel options lately...


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Lockdown again, back to wfh! Time spent at the office since mid-March: four days.


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Have some appointments today, so I have the Poljot Alarm with me to remind me


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Real piece of art from poljot. Poljot basilika, golden age, 31679 mechanical movement...


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Kotsov said:


> Obviously the watch looks lovely.
> 
> But the coffee and biscuits. Yum. What is in the yellow packet?


Сandy "Little Red Riding Hood" is in the yellow packet. It is very popular in the former USSR.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Luch:


----------



## yekaterinburg (Mar 2, 2019)

First day wearing my Raketa Atom (featured here next to my souvenir from Riga)! Cannot get over how beautiful this watch is!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Watching UFOs


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## philippeF (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Poljot Gothic for Halloween 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Vostok - in their typical great wisdom - didn't leave enough room for the ends of the strap not to get chuffed. A dremel would do wonders, but I don't have one.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Gonna use a file on the ends when I get home. Still, shame for the strap, but I gues I should've anticipated that - it is a Vostok after all.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa (I thought what I think looks looks like a spiderweb design would be date appropriate):


----------



## YanKristian (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

Komandirskie world-timer


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Ciao ciao Ottobre


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## mythless (Feb 21, 2016)

Happy Halloween.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

elsoldemayo said:


> Komandirskie world-timer
> 
> View attachment 15527053


Replacement bezel? If so, where from?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Replacement bezel? If so, where from?


Yep, replacement bezel and insert from dr.seikostain on ebay.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

elsoldemayo said:


> Yep, replacement bezel and insert from dr.seikostain on ebay.


Thanks


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Victorv said:


> Nice one comrade. I remember when this watches appear a few years ago, but it seems that don't had much succes, and i don't know why.
> 
> Do you know if still in production?


Sorry for late response. I have some issues with tapatalk (can't access tu WUS with tapatalk,I don't know why).

I didn't see 2441 watches for some time. But they are still listed at meranome (as sold out), so there is chance they will be available again.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

stevarad said:


> Sorry for late response. I have some issues with tapatalk (can't access tu WUS with tapatalk,I don't know why).
> 
> I didn't see 2441 watches for some time. But they are still listed at meranome (as sold out), so there is chance they will be available again.


Thank you comrade. Hope 2441 come back in stock, but who knows.


----------

